# Acer Predator problem



## Coxitis (30. August 2017)

Hey,
ich hab mir einen *Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz 69 cm (27 Zoll) TN-Panel WQHD*
gekauft und habe bei schauen von dunklen Videos starke Probleme mit den Übergängen.
Habe es mal abfotografiert und wollte fragen ob das normal ist bei dem Monitor oder ob ich ihn umtauschen muss.
Mit Gamma/Kontrast/Helligkeit kann man es leicht verbessern aber nicht so richtig..  oder gibt es vielleicht noch irgendwelche tricks dafür? 

Vielen dank im voraus!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8GB


----------



## 0ssi (31. August 2017)

Das ist ein Mix auf Kompressionsartefakten des Contents und dem TN Panel mit 6 bit Farbtiefe + Dithering = Colorbanding. Kein Problem sondern aktueller Stand der LCD Technik.


----------



## claster17 (31. August 2017)

Ist durchaus ein Problem, weil andere 6bit+FRC das nicht haben. Das Problem sieht dem des Dell S2716DG sehr ähnlich.


----------



## mili2110 (31. August 2017)

Bei meinem Dell hat es geholfen im Nvidia Control Panel unter "Auflösung ändern" mal den dynamischen Farbbereich auf "begrenzt" zu setzen. Jetzt sollte das Bild blasser wirken aber das Color Banding sollte verschwinden. Unter Desktop-Farbeinstellungen kannst du dann das Gamma sowie die digital vibrance anpassen um dem gegen zu wirken.


----------



## Coxitis (31. August 2017)

Vielen dank an euch  
Es auf begrenzt zu setzen hat viel geholfen danke


----------



## claster17 (31. August 2017)

Begrenzter Dynamikbereich ist keine wirkliche Lösung, da du damit den Kontrast des Bildschirms massiv verringerst und die Bildqualität extrem drunter leidet. Ich würde den Bildschirm austauschen oder ein anderes Modell nehmen.


----------



## asdf1234 (31. August 2017)

Ich habe den selben Monitor heute gekauft und angeschlossen. Die Auflösung ist 2560 x 1440 aber wie stelle ich in Windows 10 die 144 Hz ein ?
 Ich habe den Monitor über ein HDMI Kabel verbunden brauch man für die 144 Hz DIsplayPort ?

Unter Anzeigeeinstellungen und dann Adaptereigenschaften und dann unter monitor steht nur 60 Hz ? DA müsste man ja eigentlich auch 144 Hz auswählen können.

// Ah schon ok habe gerade gelesen das die 144Hz nur mit DisplayPort gehen. Jetzt noch eine Frage meine Grafikkarte hat zwei mini DiplayPort Anschlüsse würde ein Adapter was bringen von mini auf normal dispayPort ? Könnte ich dann 144Hz einstellen ?


----------



## claster17 (31. August 2017)

Regel #1: HDMI nur verwenden, wenn man keine andere Wahl hat, da es meistens die Quelle aller Probleme bei Bildschirmen ist. Außerdem hat es eine zu geringe Bandbreite (da kein HDMI 2.0) für 144Hz und G-Sync funktioniert damit ebenso nicht.


----------



## asdf1234 (31. August 2017)

Funktionieren die 144Hz und G-Sync auch mit einen DisplayPort Mini auf DisplayPort Kabel ?


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2017)

Ja, funktioniert.
Ausser natürlich du hast immer noch die 270X aus deiner Signatur.


----------



## asdf1234 (31. August 2017)

Ja ich habe noch die  HIS R9 270X die hat auch zwei mini DisplayPort. Das G-Sync nicht geht ist mir klar es ist ja keine nVidia Karte aber 144Hz würden auch so gehen mit den DisplayPort Mini auf DisplayPort Kabel oder ?


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2017)

Ja, normalerweise schon.


----------



## asdf1234 (1. September 2017)

Ich habe jetzt den Acer Predator Monitor mit einen DispalyPort - Mini DisplayPort Kabel an meinen PC angeschlossen. Aber wenn ich jetzt den Monitor auf Display Port Modus stelle kommt No Signal ?

/ Jetzt geht es zwar ich kann auf DisplayPort wechseln aber die Auflösung ist 640x480 und ich kann sie nicht ändern und ich sehe auch keinen mouse Zeiger.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2017)

Was für ein Kabel hast du gekauft?


----------



## asdf1234 (1. September 2017)

Das hier : DisplayPort Mini auf DisplayPort 2,0m | Monitor / Tastatur | Kabel / Adapter / Terminatoren | BWZ Elektronik Vertrieb GmbH


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2017)

Da steht jetzt mal Garnichts zur DP Version dabei.
Aber mehr als 640x480 solltest du haben.


----------



## asdf1234 (1. September 2017)

Steht 1.2V drauf geht aber nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2017)

Hmm.
Guck mal im OSD des Monitors, ob du die DP Version umstellen kannst.


----------



## asdf1234 (1. September 2017)

Ich kann im Menu fur zwischen DP und HDMI wechseln aber Version und so geht nicht.
Ich habe da noch ein keines Problem wenn ich auf den Desktop mit den mousezeiger ganz nach rechs gehe oder ganz nach unten dann verschwindet er wenn ich ganz nach links gehe sieht man ihn aber noch ist das normal ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2017)

Wie sehen deine Skalierungsoptionen im Treiber und im OSD aus?


----------



## Jerem1ah (1. September 2017)

Das mit dem Mauszeiger ist normal insofern er nicht völlig verschwindet. Also der Zeiger ist ja eine Spitze die nach links oben zeigt und da du jeden Pixel auf deinem Bildschirm anklicken können willst muss er logischerweise Rechts und Unten etwas aus dem Bildschirm raus. Wenn er aber völlig verschwindet könnte es auch sein das du in Windows zwei Bildschirme aktiviert hast.


----------

